# Projectors



## Derrick D (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm thinking of doing a movie room and putting a projector and screen in it. Are there any reasonable projectors that has a good picture? I'm open for ideas and comments..I would also like to hook my cable box up to it also if possible


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

I'd suggest browsing sites like http://www.newegg.com/ to see specs, price ranges, and reviews.

Most of the projectors I've seen have RCA inputs for composite/component video, as well as HDMI and VGA. So yeah, hooking up your cable box won't be a problem.


----------



## Derrick D (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks Jay!


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Depending on how big of a screen you choose, and how far away the seating area is, you may be able to save a bit of money by buying a 720p projector instead of a 1080p, and not tell a difference. There are a ton of variables here, and it's likely the best expert is going to be you.


----------



## Derrick D (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks hyunelan2!! I am on a budget lol


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

The best place to gather some info:


http://www.projectorcentral.com/



Use the calculator to make sure the projector you like will work with the screen size and seating distance.

Nothing like having a projector and screen, and then finding out that you've wired in the wrong location....


----------



## Derrick D (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks ktkelly!


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

1 thing you need to understand. the "room" itself will make a big difference in how the image will look. if you have a light colored room and/or light leakage and/or shinny objects in the room, will have a large impact on what you end up seeing at movie time.


----------



## Derrick D (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks fix!


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

and watch out when buying a "pull down" screen. many/most/all of the cheaper units develope "waves". the screen actually is not flat.
this can effect the image, though some may not notice it.

search "thrifty white board screen" and see what you come up with.


----------



## Derrick D (Mar 21, 2012)

Ok I'll check it out thanks agin


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i forgot i made this video. and look at my other videos. my system really does kick some butt.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VabVeI5HfSA


----------



## Derrick D (Mar 21, 2012)

What did u pay for your projector


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

hmm, it was about $1200 iirc. but this model started out at $5000, from custom installers only. they couldn't sell them, because they are not "user freindly" . so they kept dropping the price till they sold em all off. that was a few years ago. 

it has been about 1 1/2 years since i have used mine. i moved and have not set it back up yet. my point, i don't know about them newer models out. but, if you spend over $1000 for just the projector, you will be plenty happy with what you get. 

google veiwsonic pro8100 and see where that takes you.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

btw. if you ever find my 8100 for sale from a retailer DO NOT DO NOT buy it. the later units had problems that can't be fixed.


----------



## Derrick D (Mar 21, 2012)

Ok I will


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

This thing is amazingly cool. High resolution laser projector that fits in your hand. Output to it from your smartphone, laptop, tablet or whatever. ~$350.

http://www.microvision.com/showwxplus_hdmi/gallery.php


----------



## Derrick D (Mar 21, 2012)

Looks pretty cool sdsester! I'll check it out. Thanks!!


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

sdsester said:


> This thing is amazingly cool. High resolution laser projector that fits in your hand. Output to it from your smartphone, laptop, tablet or whatever. ~$350.
> 
> http://www.microvision.com/showwxplus_hdmi/gallery.php


cool, sure. but good for a home theater ? = you better have pretty low expectations. 

one important thing to look for in a projector = how quiet it is. some make enough noise to hear while watching a movie = not good.


----------



## Derrick D (Mar 21, 2012)

Point taken fix.. Thanks


----------



## Exterous (Dec 19, 2011)

Fix'n it said:


> one important thing to look for in a projector = how quiet it is. some make enough noise to hear while watching a movie = not good.


Agreed - at how much is too much will depend on location. It will need to be quieter if its right above your head instead of at the back of the room (unless that is where you will be sitting)

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/ Has a lot of really good discussions and personal reviews of projectors (and just about every other kind of home theater equipment

They also have a great section for Home Theater room construction. I learned a lot of valuable lessons from there before and during the construction of my room.


----------



## Derrick D (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks exterous! I'll check that link out


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

yeah, i was/am on AVS. that is where i learned also. 

just get a quiet projector, to begin with. or you could build a "hush box". but then you would have heat issues.

and don't why about the "size" of the unit. actually, the larger ones are almost always better.


----------



## av-geek (Jan 15, 2012)

What type of problems do Epson 8100's have? I have one, have been using it for the past year, and it works great!


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

mine is not an epson. mine is a viewsonic precision pro 8100.
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=9pSgT_-_Gs6A2QWfguXUAg


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

oh. it has a banding problem = lines in the image. the problems were in the "end of run" production units.


----------



## ESCAMILLA (May 13, 2012)

I went out and bought a optima projector and 10 foot screen Bose surround sound. I put the screen in the ceiling held the projector in my hand and backed away from screen to determine where to mount the projector to the ceiling here is my theater room not done yet I have stopped working on it due to flooding problem I am looking into.
I ran a 1 1/2 PVC pipe to my projector box so I can run video cables to it


----------



## Derrick D (Mar 21, 2012)

Looks like its going to be nice when you finish. Thanks ESCamilla!!


----------



## ESCAMILLA (May 13, 2012)

Due to my flooding. I am going to put a custom entertainment stand 16 inches above floor level in the wall behind the screen to house a Sony blue ray player ( holds 400 DVDs )


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

big screen. small sound.


----------



## ESCAMILLA (May 13, 2012)

Fix'n it said:


> big screen. small sound.


Works for me......Bose surround sound


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ESCAMILLA said:


> Works for me......Bose surround sound


that is all that matters.


----------

